# Karyotypos result



## Kleri (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, sorry if I spelt it wrong but my husband and I had this test which were expensive mine was perfectly normal 46XX but the first time my DH had a 46XY/47XY,+mar(95%/5%). We had the test repeated and it came out 46XY totally normal. I have had these tests in Greece the first I got independently and the second was sourced through the IVF clinic I was using. We have been trying for 5 years now and 1 failed IVF (11 eggs, 9 embryos. 5 implanted). Is this an important factor in the creation of our embryos? Is it possible to get different readings on these tests? No-one seems to be able to answer my questions!
Thanks in advance
Kleri


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Kleri said:


> Hi, sorry if I spelt it wrong but my husband and I had this test which were expensive mine was perfectly normal 46XX but the first time my DH had a 46XY/47XY,+mar(95%/5%). We had the test repeated and it came out 46XY totally normal. I have had these tests in Greece the first I got independently and the second was sourced through the IVF clinic I was using. We have been trying for 5 years now and 1 failed IVF (11 eggs, 9 embryos. 5 implanted). Is this an important factor in the creation of our embryos? Is it possible to get different readings on these tests? No-one seems to be able to answer my questions!
> Thanks in advance
> Kleri


Hello Kleri,

Only a clinical geneticist can really advise you of the implications that an abnormal result can have as it can affect the embryos differently according to which chromosomes are affected. But this is a genetic test so should not vary over time - but i dont really understand how they have written the result - 46XY/47XY. Try and give the laboratory who did the tests a call, they should have a geneticist who can explain the results.

Best wishes


----------

